
The People's Code - Titanous
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/08/08/peoples-code
======
Titanous
The full policy is available here:
[https://sourcecode.cio.gov](https://sourcecode.cio.gov)

> This policy also establishes a pilot program that requires agencies, when
> commissioning new custom software, to release at least 20 percent of new
> custom-developed code as Open Source Software (OSS) for three years, and
> collect additional data concerning new custom software to inform metrics to
> gauge the performance of this pilot.

------
daveloyall
FSF got their definition into the doc, as a first-class peer of the OSI
definition!

[https://github.com/WhiteHouse/source-code-
policy/commit/1d4f...](https://github.com/WhiteHouse/source-code-
policy/commit/1d4f84b92b43bf8a94662d3a71a4305d195d8798#diff-e360ef80ef941772a67277b23874f014R18)

That's major!

